# AEP Ponds?



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Just wanting to see if anyone has any idea what type of grass actually is growing up from the bottom of most of the ponds? Is it hydrilla, or something else? Just wondering so I can read up on how to fish it best and things like that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

This is alittle late, but I fished some aep ponds in the conesville area, they are locked up for the most part with weeds, and the grass you are talking about, I was able to fish alittle bit, around the edges and caught a few fish, but no size, I was drop shotting a senko and I tried a frog ontop the weeds, like I said, both worked, but no size


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

I should also add, I was in a kayak


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I figured the grass was going to be bad this year since the winter was mild again. Glad you caught some fish, small ones are better than none at all the way I look at it. Just the chance of catching a big one is enough for me to go fishing, that and the peace and quiet. We were planning on going next week but looks like now it won't happen till September or early October.


----------



## Chris Gordon (Jul 27, 2017)

Anybody familiar with the AEP ponds PM me with some tips? I'm all catch-and-release bass fishing, so I won't ruin your spot. I'm new to the AEP ponds so I'm trying to target some place without fishing all 600+ ponds.

Any tips for lures in the fall? 

I usually try to pick up trash I find, so your secret spot is safe with me.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Chris Gordon said:


> Anybody familiar with the AEP ponds PM me with some tips? I'm all catch-and-release bass fishing, so I won't ruin your spot. I'm new to the AEP ponds so I'm trying to target some place without fishing all 600+ ponds.
> 
> Any tips for lures in the fall?
> 
> I usually try to pick up trash I find, so your secret spot is safe with me.


I've fished them though by no means do I have the entire area figured out. Best advice I received is to get off the beaten path. The farther from the road and the more difficult the access the better the fishing. The ones where you can pull your truck up along the water edge are hardly worth the time. Get on Google Maps and check satellite view. You should be able to quickly zero in on the high percentage ponds

PS: spray your clothing for ticks ahead of time


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Definitely spray your clothes for ticks!! While yes getting off the beaten path is the best fishing by no means are the ponds seen from the road slouches in numbers of fish. Also once in a while you can nail a nice fish in those ponds also, so don't just overlook them. I caught one that was almost seven pounds last summer in a pond that was a short walk from the road, and two buddies and I caught lots of nice size bass out of a few of those ponds also. We were on a short trip last summer so didn't have a lot of time to explore, so we fished some of the easier to get to ponds and had a nice trip. I would say that most of those ponds down there no matter how far out you go have a fish of a lifetime in them for someone!!


----------



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

It’s now September I’m like 2 hrs away and I am going to make the trip. I’m will be coming from Cincinnati. If anyone would like to link up and hike and fish that would be great. I don’t feel like going alone is a good idea. I’m 35 marine vet and it still seems like bad idea. Just shoot me a pm I’m flexible on dates.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I might be up for that schedule permitting. Do you have a float tube? Goal for me is to hit some less traveled areas. Can anyone comment if the gates are open. Last I went in the spring they were closed which added a mile to the hike


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I would think the gates are open! We are going Sunday morning and staying the week down there so I hope I don't have to hike extra! Haha.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

All gates were open as of last weekend, was down and drove around quite a bit. Didn't fish a bit as I was working at my lot and closing up camper. Next weekend is the flea market in Reinersville so I'll be down for a couple days.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well all the gates were open for our week long trip, and the fishing was pretty good also. We both caught some nice bass the biggest for both of us was 4 pounders. Both the big fish were caught on top water, his on a jitterbug and mine on a buzzbait. We also added in some 3 pounders and a bunch smaller. All in all it was an amazing week with beautiful weather and good fishing.


----------

